# Boot suggestions



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You're probably not an 11... Read this entire thread, and make sure to measure your feet properly - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html

Other than starting off with the right size, and obviously trying them on beforehand or at least ensuring a good returns policy, I'd say avoid soft boots if you plan on riding anything over 10 days a year. They turn to mush fast, something mid flex will last longer and have a good mix of forgiving and response.


----------



## E H A (Jan 25, 2016)

Shop online for women's coats & jackets at Geartrade, including Ladies Winter Jacket, Hiking backpacks, Hiking boots, Snowboarding Boots etc. on discounts!! Cheap Price & Free Shipping!!
http://www.geartrade.com/


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I am a huge fan of my flow hylites.... Most comfy boots ever dual boa, and med-stiff flex have 45+ days on them this year and still going strong. (i am no lightweight) 190lbs


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

E H A said:


> Shop online for women's coats & jackets at Geartrade, including Ladies Winter Jacket, Hiking backpacks, Hiking boots, Snowboarding Boots etc. on discounts!! Cheap Price & Free Shipping!!
> Used Skis, Snowboards & Winter Jackets | Buy & Sell Outdoor Gear | GearTrade.com


Fucking spam. I like that website, please don't fuck it up by spamming it. The more you spam, the less we will go.


----------

